# win games workshop goodies



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

found this thought some of you might want to sign up 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=3300003a

i would like to win prize number 2


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> found this thought some of you might want to sign up
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=3300003a
> 
> i would like to win prize number 2


Really? i would rather have number 3  5000 more points of eldar would be nice!

Oh and +rep.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I so want 3, but If I win 1 I'll be sure to annoy them with DE and squat questions. :mrgreen:

yeah... like I'm going to win one. lol.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

i would soooo love global prize #3

+5000 points of imperial guard....

think of all the guardsmen....

*drools*


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd like prize 2, mostly because it says "2nd prize: Every new product that Games Workshop releases for the next twelve months" meaning you can get multiple armies for free!!!:grin::victory: meaning space wolves for FREEEE and more things for FREE

You get the point :biggrin::laugh:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> I'd like prize 2, mostly because it says "2nd prize: Every new product that Games Workshop releases for the next twelve months" meaning you can get multiple armies for free!!!:grin::victory: meaning space wolves for FREEEE and more things for FREE
> 
> You get the point :biggrin::laugh:


who needs space puppies!? 5000 points of guardsmen is *1000 guardsmen!!!* Thats my whole regiment!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> who needs space puppies!? 5000 points of guardsmen is *1000 guardsmen!!!* Thats my whole regiment!


and 5000pts of eldar would make my craftworld even more hard to stop:laugh:


----------



## Brother Selacious (Jul 12, 2009)

pssh. Guardsmen how about a thousand spine gaunts. lol. oh and technically the army you choose has to be legally field able.:threaten: no Carnifex whoring for me.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Brother Selacious said:


> pssh. Guardsmen how about a thousand spine gaunts.


has to be a playable army list of 5k


----------



## Brother Selacious (Jul 12, 2009)

oops sorry Witch King edited my post while you where replying


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Brother Selacious said:


> oops sorry Witch King edited my post while you where replying


HAX:biggrin:


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Would you get multiple detachments? 5K on one force org chart is impossible, isn't it?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Clearly your not familiar with the imperial guard. We can fit somthing along the lines of 24,000 into one chart. And Considering that things like the SM can pay 150 points for 10 men un-unpgraded, I'm sure everyone else can make it to.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

But you might not get what you want though :/


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Guess its possible, after a thought. :grin: A single troop choice with a command squad and 5 infantry squads and 5 heavy weapon squads and 2 special weapon squads and a squad of conscripts. Points would rack up quickly! Especially Vehicle squadrons.


----------



## Deimus (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, that 3rd Prize would be so nice. All I have are Primed Space Marines and Orks from AoBR :'l


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd love either two or three. Unless option one has some mega perks it isn't really the best prize.

Hmm 5000 points of clanrat slaves


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Living in Nottingham, gotta say that 1 would not be all that awesome... perhaps I could convince them I'm in the states and get them to pay for a return flight...


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

i'd like global prizes 1 and 3. i want 1 simply because i have friends over there i'd like to meet.

notice on prize number three they did not say you got top choose what was included in that 5000 pts.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow,

GW are pushing their website right now.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I wouldnt care what I got, 2500 points if useless upgrades and ogryns (  ) is still another 2500 points of raw troops/tanks.


----------



## Amon-zar (Aug 3, 2009)

very true in that schafer, very true.

(btw hi man - lord marcus from terra/m1m here)


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Wait, I don't understand. What are you supposed to enter, and how? I didn't understand how you won these amazing prizes. Do they just pick your name at random from the list of everyone with an account on their website? Please explain.

Thanks,

-Master Kashnizel


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the same question as Kashnizel, do actually have to enter, it almost sounded like everyone who is registered on their website is eligible.


----------



## Brother Selacious (Jul 12, 2009)

you just have to have an account registered on the games workshop site. :biggrin: so yes everyone is eligible


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

First prize seems to be useless, they should give out stuff to. Noth tha I wouldn't mind going to the UK, but I oculd use 5000 points of something or new stuff much more


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye... There must be something more to the first prize; While it;s nice and all to visit GW HQ, I'd REALLY want some form of swag- Perhaps an "all-you-can-grab" bitz run? :wink:

As for the second prize; If I win, I'll offer up any SW prizes to folks on here (At a discount, of course...:laugh.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

actually I would love prize #1 because I have always wanted to go visit over there. It seems like everytime I try to get a vaction to go something happens.
Prize 3 would be alright but I already have over 5000 points in orks but I guess more orks would be better.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

They want everyone in the hobby to join their site. Thats all it is, they want your email for marketing purposes.

Lets be honest, what percentage of GW fans have an account on there? 5%?


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

I order off the website qiute often as the nearest store is roughly 300KM away


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

online stores are cheaper!

totally right jez but still cant pass up a oppertinuty to win free stuff


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> They want everyone in the hobby to join their site. Thats all it is, they want your email for marketing purposes.
> 
> Lets be honest, what percentage of GW fans have an account on there? 5%?


Ever heard of G-Mail? Its wonderfull :wink:


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> They want everyone in the hobby to join their site. Thats all it is, they want your email for marketing purposes.
> 
> Lets be honest, what percentage of GW fans have an account on there? 5%?


I doubt there are too many for my local one. heh heh heh.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

reminds me of the old white dwarf competition, back then though you won one of every thing in a box so that was everything in a store that wasn't in a blister pack,was a serious amount of loot.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Is it as simple as having a accoutn on the site?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy shit! Gimme prize #2!!! That would effectively give you the entire Dark Eldar range as its being totally redone :biggrin:


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

Fire Lord said:


> Would you get multiple detachments? 5K on one force org chart is impossible, isn't it?


it says fieldable. it does not, however say if it is fieldable for regular or apocalypse.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey is there a place to sign up (i couldn't find one) or is it somewhere else and if so could you please re-direct me


----------



## pevergreen (Jun 24, 2009)

Should be a little register button in the top right.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you think they'd include Forge World? If I win #3 I'm gonna ask for DKoK. Just to piss them off. =D And so I can have a pile of resin.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i wouldnt be surprised if gw pull a crafty with prize 3, and ask you what army you want, then pull together 5000pts and you have no say in what units you want, just so you ca grab the expencive FW bits like titans, super heavys and DKoK or drop troops


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

oh yes 5,000pt army, My Tyranid army would be quite the force to be reckoned with then.... how many gaunts could you squeeze into that again....


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Usaal said:


> oh yes 5,000pt army, My Tyranid army would be quite the force to be reckoned with then.... how many gaunts could you squeeze into that again....


Knowing GW, they'll probably give you 3 assault broods and then one battleforce.  There ya go, 5000 points!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Heh.. i wouldn't mind getting 5000 pts worth of sisters to expand my army a little 
And there ARE no battleforces for sisters of battle.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

5000 points would be the best prize I think. While getting 1 of every new GW kit for free is good, there would be so many I would not use.
I only collect CSM and Orks and in the next 12 months I am not sure how many new Chaos or Ork kits would come out maybe 5 tops.
Although if they redid the whole DE line getting one of everything would be nice.


----------

